# Taurus revolver advice



## rkschultz (Apr 19, 2009)

I need some help. I posted on here a while back about opinions on Taurus revolvers and I got a lot of opinions about going up to a Ruger instead...I checked out Ruger and I love them but my budget is pretty firm, so it's probably not gonna happen.
So I'm leaning toward the 65 model .357 wth a 4 inch barrel and ss finish. I was looking in a "respected" gun shop in Colorado Springs yesterday and the sales guy told me "these are piece of crap guns, and I wouldm't own one for free". I turned and left feeling pretty frustrated and disappointed. I'd never been so talked down to by a salesperson. I don't think he wanted to deal with me if I wasn't buying an expensive Smith.
Why is there so much hate for Taurus? I get the iffy cs complaints, but I hear about issues now and then with the expensive revolvers and they seem to be pretty easily forgiven or overlooked. 
Am I making a huge mistake in getting this model (haven't ordered it yet)??? It's my first revolver and I want to have it a long time...not looking for resale value in it.
Another store near me has EAA revolvers in the similar price range. Any comparison to Taurus?
Any thoughts from Taurus owners would really help me out on this.

Thanks everybody.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

mmm...which gun shop was it?

You need to understand that some people are like that. They buy 1 gun that has a problem, send it back and get the crappy CS treatment from Taurus and then sell the gun and continue to bash them every chance they get.

I have an older 66, which is the same gun just with an adjustable rear sight. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## rkschultz (Apr 19, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> mmm...which gun shop was it?
> 
> You need to understand that some people are like that. They buy 1 gun that has a problem, send it back and get the crappy CS treatment from Taurus and then sell the gun and continue to bash them every chance they get.
> 
> I have an older 66, which is the same gun just with an adjustable rear sight. Never had a problem with it.


Hope it's ok to mention stores on here....it's called Specialty Sports. i have always had great experiences in there, but I never ran into this guy before. I'll avoid him in the future...if I go back.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm just guessing, but I have a feeling that lower profit margins have a lot to do with some retailers unfavorable opinion of Taurus. Combined with factory support that has a reputation of being slow and difficult to communicate with, and I could see a reluctance to sell their products. 

To me, its unreasonable for a consumer to expect the same level of customer service from a "Low End" brand that the "Preium" brands provide. Its just as unreasonable for a "full service" retailer/dealer to let a gun go out the door with an obvious manufacturing defect. Most of the problems Taurus has gotten a reputation for should have been spotted by the dealer when they were logging the guns in their inventory, if they were missed at the factory.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

rkschultz: I don't really understand your frustration.

In your thread a couple of months ago, you asked the forum's opinion of Taurus revolvers, and the consensus was basically the same as the gun store you visited. I don't think opinions will change much in this thread. I also don't think you will find many revolver guys that will tell you that Taurus makes a better revolver than Ruger or S&W. IMO opinion the only advantage Taurus has over Ruger & S&W is price. And buying a revolver, to me, is like eating at a restaurant: You remember the quality long after you've forgotten the price. I would much prefer a used Smith or Ruger over a new Taurus. 

It seems to me your frustration comes because you can't get enough people to support your approval of Taurus revolvers? I'm sure there is a Taurus forum where other Taurus owners will validate your opinion.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

James NM said:


> In your thread a couple of months ago, you asked the forum's opinion of Taurus revolvers, and the consensus was basically the same as the gun store you visited.


I reread that thread and I didn't see where anyone outright bashed Taurus revolvers they way he says the guy at the store did.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I carry S&W J Frames for EDC. However I do own a Taurus 85ULBH and have been very happy with it, It is my "knockabout" gun and normally catches the duty as my "shop gun" on my hip when I have the guns out and working on them. I have put maybe 1000 rounds through it and it is still functioning fine. I think Taurus revolvers are a good sturdy gun and priced very affordable.

Watch out for the "If you don't carry a Kimber $1200 special you are carrying crap" crowd. I really wonder how many here that brag about their expensive guns really_ own _one much less carry one. I wouldn't spend that much for a gun that could end up in the evidence room for life or destroyed by court order. For the average self defense user, the Taurus revolvers, kept clean and inspected occasionally like any revolver should be, will fill the bill. If you are going to put a whole lot of rounds down range, you would be better off with a S&W or a Ruger.


----------



## rkschultz (Apr 19, 2009)

James NM said:


> rkschultz: I don't really understand your frustration.
> 
> In your thread a couple of months ago, you asked the forum's opinion of Taurus revolvers, and the consensus was basically the same as the gun store you visited. I don't think opinions will change much in this thread. I also don't think you will find many revolver guys that will tell you that Taurus makes a better revolver than Ruger or S&W. IMO opinion the only advantage Taurus has over Ruger & S&W is price. And buying a revolver, to me, is like eating at a restaurant: You remember the quality long after you've forgotten the price. I would much prefer a used Smith or Ruger over a new Taurus.
> 
> It seems to me your frustration comes because you can't get enough people to support your approval of Taurus revolvers? I'm sure there is a Taurus forum where other Taurus owners will validate your opinion.


JamesNM-
I think my frustration was just the fact that if these guns were such pices of crap, why is this store that seems geared toward serious shooters carrying them? I'm not looking for validation on anything.
The overall point to all of this was just looking to see if anyone on here personally owns the specific model refernced(model 65 .357) and if they have had generally positive experiences. I'm fully aware by now that money not being an option, Smith or Ruger is the way to go. Sorry if I was muddying this up and not being clear on my direction.
I do like the restaraunt analogy, though.
Thanks everyone for the feedback.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you ask for opinions, assume that about half of them are gonna come from overbearing people who have formed their opinions hastily, based on their own preconceived ideas. It is also pretty much a fact of human nature that a majority of folks who ask for opinions are trying to get 'reinforcement' for decisions they have already made.

Go buy your Taurus, and good luck. You may be one of the lucky ones...the odds are in your favor, as they apparently turn out quite a few more good ones than bad ones, these days.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Taurus revolvers have improved greatly over the last two years. My lgs owner says they are getting close to ruger in quality.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

LGS owners have an agenda.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

bruce333 said:


> I reread that thread and I didn't see where anyone outright bashed Taurus revolvers they way he says the guy at the store did.


I didn't say anyone bashed Taurus in the thread, but that the consensus was "basically" the same, meaning the consensus was to go with a better revolver, ie Ruger or S&W. I personally think that is good advice. But in the interest of full disclosure, I will admit to a S&W bias. I recently sold off a few of them, but still have a dozen or so.

If someone has limited funds, and is dead set on a new gun, than a Taurus revolver is probably ok. No offense Taurus revolver owners, but the same argument can and has been made to justify a Hi-Point purchase. If they "must" buy new, and that's all the money they can spend, than go ahead and buy a Hi-Point. But like I said, I remember the quality long after I've forgotten the price.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

James NM said:


> I didn't say anyone bashed Taurus in the thread, but that the consensus was "basically" the same, meaning the consensus was to go with a better revolver, ie Ruger or S&W.


Ok...I see where you are coming from...

Recommending something you consider better is not the same as:


> ...the sales guy told me "these are piece of crap guns, and I wouldn't own one for free".


seems completely different to me.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

bruce333 said:


> Recommending something you consider better is not the same as:seems completely different to me.


Well, the same, only diferent. :smt048


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Everyone has had good and bad experiences with certain guns/manufacturers. Personally, I say go with what you want....it's YOUR money. I have only owned 2 revolvers. First was a S&W snub .38 (can't remember the model number) It had some issues with it and not the best fit and finish.....got rid of it. I bought a new Taurus 627ss (tracker model) .357 with the 4 in ported barrel about 7 years ago and love it. It has about 1000 rounds through it and I have had no issues with it what-so-ever. It's also the first gun my wife picks up when we go to the range. 
Go with your gut and what you can afford.....you'll be happy.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

James NM said:


> rkschultz: I don't really understand your frustration.
> 
> I'm sure there is a Taurus forum where other Taurus owners will validate your opinion.


When I clicked into this area I was pretty sure that it WAS identified as a Taurus forum. Perhaps it is you who should be somewhere else. :smt083


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've had a few Taurus weapons. I still have a couple but no wheel guns anymore. Rather I've been lucky or the weapons are a little better than some might say. Sure they are not a top shelf Smith but you're not paying top shelf Smith money so no reason to cry foul on that premise. To compare a Taurus to the bigger money wheel guns out there is not quite fair. In my experience they have been decent weapons. They have been reliable and fairly accurate. Bottom line, they do what they are supposed to... No frills.

I'm in agreement with kev in that many of the complaints I have heard have to do with people comparing them to a higher end weapon and expect high end service. Sorry kids, it's not going to happen. If you want that then get the bear trap off the wallet and buy some of that security.You can't possible expect S&W service on a Taurus budget. And if the weapon has some fundamental flaw and it gets by the shop staff that speaks volumes about that staff. I'd be looking for another shop if I heard they let any weapon that did not function correctly due to a manufacturing error the likes of wich hear about in the Taurus is a pile of crap because bla-bla then it fell apart.

Taurus builds some pretty decent weapons. Not the best by no means. But they'll work. If I was on a budget I'd have no problem getting one of a few models and be comfortable with it's reliability. I had an old Model 65 that actually shot very well. It shot better than I cold shoot it with good ammo. I didn't fed it a steady diet of 357, I practiced most the time with 38 spl. but it had it's fair share of the powerful loads. Enough that I've had more expensive weapons fall out of time within the same amount of ammo.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

nailer said:


> Taurus revolvers have improved greatly over the last two years. My lgs owner says they are getting close to ruger in quality.


.... but I wouldn't buy one. Save until you can afford what you want.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

RevDerb said:


> When I clicked into this area I was pretty sure that it WAS identified as a Taurus forum. Perhaps it is you who should be somewhere else. :smt083


Well no genius, you are wrong. This forum is called The "HandGunForum".

There are, in fact, many Forums and sub forums here at The "HandGunForum".

We are currently posting in a sub forum (a couple of layers deep) of The "HandGunForum". To get here, you go from" HandGunForum.net", to" Handgun Forum Discussion", to" Taurus", to "Taurus revolver advice", to "Reply to Thread". Unlike some, I know exactly where I am.

I'll see if I can explain this for you. The OP came to The "HandGunForum" looking for advice on Taurus revolvers. This was his second thread basically asking the same thing. He didn't like the replies he got from either thread, so I suggested he seek out a "Taurus" forum - not The "HandGunForum" - so that other Taurus owners could validate his opinion on Taurus revolvers. In other words, so they could tell him what he wanted to hear.

Clear enough for you?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

It's pretty good advise to purchase quality used, if you can find it.

But after all is said and done it will be you that will live with your gun,

As a old gray hair that couldn't follow good advise when I was young, I've bought "new" cheaper quality several times and over time all of those purchases have been replaced by quality new or used quality guns.

I don't care whether you buy a Taurus or not - I own one - but if I owned few or one weapon, buying used high quality is not a bad way to go.

Good luck.

:smt1099


----------



## kutblok (Aug 24, 2009)

RevDerb said:


> When I clicked into this area I was pretty sure that it WAS identified as a Taurus forum. Perhaps it is you who should be somewhere else. :smt083


My Taurus model 85 that I bought in 84 or 85 is terrible. Have to get a new one when it stops shooting.


----------

